# Gore Trivia Challenge 2013 Results / Winners Thread



## Nick (Jan 20, 2013)

Official Results Thread!

Remember, you can enter once per day by clicking HERE. All correct entries get put in the pot for a drawing at the end for the grand prize of Rossignol skis. 

Good luck!  

*Question #**Start Date**End Date**Answer**Winner*1. What is Gore’s newest, ultra-comfortable, high-speed lift?1/161/18Burnt Ridge QuadTed Reilly2. The Gore Region is famous for its historic (and modern-day!), delivering skiers from the Albany area and NYC.  What year did the first snow train come to North Creek?1/191/211934Brad Fahsel3. What Gore trail is named after a famous logger?1/221/24Peter GayKevin Kelley4. What time of night does the tubing park most often close?1/251/279:00PMSteven Moores5. How much is it to ski on “Why Not Wednesdays” when you bring an unopened Coca-Cola product?1/281/30$42Adam St. Ours6. What is the name of Gore Mountain’s beginner terrain park?1/312/2JiblandErin Cobb7. What room is reserved for private parties and corporate gatherings?2/32/5Topridge
RoomCharles
Scholes8. Which of Gore Mountain’s four peaks is most recently developed?2/62/8Little GoreAnastasia
Ivanova9. What brand of skis does Gore Mountain most often rent?2/92/11RossignolBryan Beneduci10. Where can you get mid-mountain hot chocolate?2/122/14Saddle LodgeGary Cunninghame11. Which trail opened first, The Rumor or Lies?2/152/17The RumorDave Burton12. Where does Gore draw its snowmaking water from?2/182/20Hudson RiverAnn Sawyer13. What does Gore name most of its newest ski trails after?2/212/23The Great Camps of the AdirondacksThomas Cody14. What trail did the late 10th Mtn Division hero Bill Charles receive a lifetime season pass for naming?2/242/26ShowcaseHeather Scholes15. What is the official vehicle manufacturer of Gore Mountain?2/273/1ChevroletPaul Connelie16. Which glades are named after the garnet operation once located on the back side of Gore?3/23/4Mineshaft GladesAmy Quigley17. What is the name of a Gore Mountain Breakfast Sandwich?3/53/7TrailblazerBen Quigley18. What is Gore Mountain's largest trail in acreage?3/83/10TwisterAdam St. Ours19. What Gore Mountain trail name definition means “uproar”?3/113/13HullabalooTyler Henry20. Question 20: Which of Gore Mountain’s newest trails gets you from Echo to Twister?3/143/16CrystalAndrea Sotela

*Grand Prize Winner: TBD*


----------



## Nick (Jan 25, 2013)

Updates for Questions 1, 2, 3!


----------



## fahz (Jan 25, 2013)

Awesome!  Thanks skiing free is one of my favorite things to do!


----------



## Prolifious (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh wow that is tight.


----------



## Nick (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats to the next winner of Question #4; Steven Moores! 

PS: If you haven't gotten your ticket yet, they should be with me soon; and they will go right out in the mail asap.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 31, 2013)

Snow showers in the ADK over the next few days.  Perfect to rebuild the base for when I win my free ticket.


----------



## Nick (Jan 31, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Snow showers in the ADK over the next few days.  Perfect to rebuild the base for when I win my free ticket.



Speak of the devil


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 31, 2013)

Nick said:


> Speak of the devil



Wait, what? Seriously? Ha!  I feel like you did that just to shut me up.


----------



## Nick (Jan 31, 2013)

Nope. I pull all the correct answers, find the # of entries, and randomly draw a # using random.org. Your ticket came up


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, I thank you.  You may be single handedly responsible for a Gore/Whiteface long weekend that I otherwise would not have taken.


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2013)

Updated with the winner of Question #6!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 5, 2013)

Got my voucher in the mail on Sat.  Thanks again Nick.


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

Next winner announced!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2013)

What model of Rossignol skis are they?   

My interest increased once I staked a claim of a 5% chance of winning them. :flag:


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

All correct entries count towards the skis, even if you don't win a weekly drawing  So enter daily! 

I actually don't know the model yet. Sorry, will let you know as soon as I find out. C'mon though, they are free skis


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2013)

Nick said:


> C'mon though, they are free skis



I didnt mean anything bad, I just meant I only cared once I thought I had a chance to actually win them! (Because I had thought only winning entries got a shot at the skies, I didnt realize all correct answers did).


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm just busting chops, no worries dude


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been 5 for 5! Still waiting on lady luck though..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 8, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> I've been 5 for 5! Still waiting on lady luck though..



I've been pretty impressed with how HARD some of these questions are.  Most have not been the sort of things you can find out in a 45 second Google search.  One of them took me about 20 minutes to figure out.


----------



## St. Jerry (Feb 8, 2013)

Nick said:


> Next winner announced!



Woo-HOO, chicken dinner!!!   (does Basil & Wicks serve fried chicken?)


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

Overdue to run this  hopefully today or tomorrow!


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2013)

Question #8 and #9 winners are updated!


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 13, 2013)

My lucky day. Thanks, Nick!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> My lucky day. Thanks, Nick!



Congratulations, have fun glad too see a gore person win those tickets.


----------



## St. Jerry (Feb 14, 2013)

Nick said:


> Official Results Thread!
> 
> Remember, you can enter once per day by clicking HERE. All winning entries get put in the pot for a drawing at the end for the grand prize of Rossignol skis.
> 
> ...




Your answer to #8, "Which of Gore Mountain’s four peaks is most recently developed" is incorrect.  Little Gore was orignially developed in the 1930s and then had a lift going to the summit in the 1960s.  The correct answer is Burnt Ridge (which I submitted).
http://www.nelsap.org/ny/goremountain1.html

Please advise how you want to handle this.  thankks


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2013)

cps27 said:


> Your answer to #8, "Which of Gore Mountain’s four peaks is most recently developed" is incorrect.  Little Gore was orignially developed in the 1930s and then had a lift going to the summit in the 1960s.  The correct answer is Burnt Ridge (which I submitted).
> http://www.nelsap.org/ny/goremountain1.html
> 
> Please advise how you want to handle this.  thankks



We had about 50/50 answers on this one, actually. The answers we have came direct from Gore. I will check w/ them


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 14, 2013)

i would like to lodge a formal protest regarding :
3. What Gore trail is named after a famous logger?

while Pete Gay may be a correct answer I also believe Woodchuck should have been accepted.  Who's ever heard of Pete Gay? But who here doesn't know the limerick  "How much wood could a *Woodchuck *chuck if a *Woodchuck* could chuck wood?"

I will take an AZ Hoodie (black, XL) as compensation for the mix up. Thanks.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> *We had about 50/50 answers on this one, actually. The answers we have came direct from Gore. I will check w/ them*



That one took me a while to figure out.  I had to review old trail maps, and although I didnt win, I found the answer to be Little Gore Mountain. 

Gore Mountain's answer regarding Gore Mountain history, is (not shockingly) correct.



cps27 said:


> *Please advise how you want to handle this.*  thankks



Was this part of the post in jest?

If so, your kind of sarcasm is similar to mine and I'd probably get along well with you.

If not, you're an utter douchebag.


----------



## Bene288 (Feb 15, 2013)

The NC Ski Bowl has the newest chair, which is on the Little Gore peak..so the original answer was right. 

Just got my ticket and abundance of AZ stickers, thanks, Nick!


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2013)

Question #10 and #11 entries updated!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> *Question #10 and #11 entries updated!*



Weird.

For some reason your answers/winners didnt post to your OP, but instead to the "reply with quote" response.  I wonder if the spreadsheet entry defaults to last occurrence?


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Weird.
> 
> For some reason your answers/winners didnt post to your OP, but instead to the "reply with quote" response.  I wonder if the spreadsheet entry defaults to last occurrence?




HA! Good catch. 

I actually edited that post by accident, instead of the OP :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> HA! Good catch.



It was an easy catch.  I wanted to see if I won!


----------



## mgl88 (Feb 18, 2013)

The answer to 12 is the *{DELETED BY ADMIN}*


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2013)

Make sure you answer at this link here --> http://www.alpinezone.com/enter-to-win/

I deleted the answer because, well; people are supposed to work out their own answers, :lol: 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2013)

Step 1) Join Forum
Step 2) Completely ruin trivia game


----------



## Nick (Feb 18, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Step 1) Join Forum
> Step 2) Completely ruin trivia game



:lol:

I don't know why I didn't do it earlier but I deleted the answer he had put in in the post


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2013)

I entered the contest today, I think the answer to the question with out given away the answer is lots and lots lots enjoy it lol


----------



## jerseydaze (Feb 20, 2013)

cps27 said:


> Your answer to #8, "Which of Gore Mountain’s four peaks is most recently developed" is incorrect.  Little Gore was orignially developed in the 1930s and then had a lift going to the summit in the 1960s.  The correct answer is Burnt Ridge (which I submitted).
> http://www.nelsap.org/ny/goremountain1.html
> 
> Please advise how you want to handle this.  thankks



im Dave Burton how do I get my pass?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 20, 2013)

> 10. Where can you get mid-mountain hot chocolate?2/122/14Saddle LodgeGary Cunninghame



i see i won!! do i get something in the mail or electronically?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 20, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i see i won!! do i get something in the mail or electronically?



He mails it to you.


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm planning on mailing by eow


----------



## jerseydaze (Feb 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> I'm planning on mailing by eow




eow?????


----------



## Nick (Feb 22, 2013)

End of week


----------



## Nick (Feb 22, 2013)

Winner updated!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2013)

I had the right answer for once. If I won I would of had to split the tickets with Harvey since when I googled it his blog came up with the answer!


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

Q13 winner announced!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Q13 enjoy Gore it is a fantasy mountain.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2013)

we people allowed to win more than once?


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> we people allowed to win more than once?



Yup. 

BTW is something broken on your keyboard? You had like 100 entries. I can only count three you know (one per day).


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> Yup.
> 
> BTW is something broken on your keyboard? You had like 100 entries. I can only count three you know (one per day).



just stuffin' the ballot box ;-)


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2013)

Nick, in all seriousness, could you clarify the rules for the grand prize?

the top of this thread say


> All winning entries get put in the pot for a drawing at the end for the grand prize of Rossignol skis.


the entry page says


> All correct submissions also get entered into the Grand Prize Drawing. One entry per day, per person! Good luck!



is it correct submissions (which there are many of) or winning entries (which there are 20 of) that get entered in for the skis?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> Yup.
> 
> BTW is something broken on your keyboard? You had like 100 entries. I can only count three you know (one per day).



The questions about Gore can I make up one more lost for chance to win skis? If Gore got North Vermont snow fall, would be a top 5 resort?


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Nick, in all seriousness, could you clarify the rules for the grand prize?
> 
> the top of this thread say
> 
> ...



All correct submissions count. Even if you never won a single ticket.

Thanks for noticing the OP here. I updated it so it's more clear.


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> The questions about Gore can I make up one more lost for chance to win skis? If Gore got North Vermont snow fall, would be a top 5 resort?



Ha. I only have 20 tickets and the questions have already been set ... sorry dude!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> I'm planning on mailing by eow


came today, thanks!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> came today, thanks!



I'm free Saturday.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I'm free Saturday.


thinking magic saturday, got 3 tix left there.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> thinking magic saturday, got 3 tix left there.



I got 3 too


----------



## tommy5402 (Feb 28, 2013)

Received mine today, and headed up this weekend. Great timing! Thanks!


----------



## Nick (Feb 28, 2013)

Overdue for the next draws. Will get it updated tomorrow !


----------



## Nick (Mar 1, 2013)

Question 14 updated!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Nick said:


> Question 14 updated!



You don't want to tell what the answer is lol?


----------



## Nick (Mar 4, 2013)

#15 Winner updated! Only 5 tix left to go and then the GRAND PRIZE


----------



## Nick (Mar 6, 2013)

Q 16 winner updated. Only four tix left to go!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 6, 2013)

C'mon big money! Daddy needs a nice pair of powder skis.


----------



## quiglam1 (Mar 7, 2013)

More Gore! Thanks!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> C'mon big money! Daddy needs a nice pair of powder skis.


 
do i get my choice of any rossi ski or is it a particular model being offered?


----------



## fahz (Mar 7, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> do i get my choice of any rossi ski or is it a particular model being offered?



easy now you haven't won yet


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> do i get my choice of any rossi ski or is it a particular model being offered?



You'll only get a set of poles.


----------



## quiglam1 (Mar 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> You'll only get a set of poles.




I already have Rossi poles....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2013)

for latest question are you looking for the name of the trail or the actual acreage?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Fuckennnn awesome terrain there , chill vibe to go A zoners to Gore and Whitef. Soon.


----------



## Nick (Mar 9, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> for latest question are you looking for the name of the trail or the actual acreage?



Let me verify tomorrow.... Put in both of you want and that will be OK


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2013)

Go afore Go snow Gore


----------



## quiglam1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Please update trivia answers.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 12, 2013)

I knew the most recent answer from my day at Gore last weekend!


----------



## Nick (Mar 12, 2013)

going to try to run the updates tonight sorry guys I been crazy at work this week


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

Nick said:


> going to try to run the updates tonight sorry guys I been crazy at work this week



No work for you allowed.


----------



## quiglam1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> No work for you allowed.



Never work during ski season.


----------



## Nick (Mar 13, 2013)

Updated! Looks like we have a 2nd time winner too :lol:


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweet.

Are these vouchers good for next year?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Are these vouchers good for next year?



No


----------



## Nick (Mar 14, 2013)

#19 announced. We are on the last question!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 14, 2013)

Nick said:


> #19 announced. We are on the last question!



Curious about how many entries did you average per question?  Was definitely a fun contest.


----------



## Nick (Mar 14, 2013)

Depends. Sometimes upwards of 70. Othertimes 30. Definitely some dupes. 

When we run the ski drawing all extraneous entries (ahem... gmcunni) will be pulled out. One entry, per day, per person with the correct answer will be counted.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2013)

Nick said:


> Depends. Sometimes upwards of 70. Othertimes 30. Definitely some dupes.
> 
> When we run the ski drawing all extraneous entries (ahem... gmcunni) will be pulled out. One entry, per day, per person with the correct answer will be counted.


i have trouble with the mouse on my PC. seems like almost every time i click it it registers multiple times.  a real PITA when i'm deleting email and inadvertly delete my entire inbox


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 14, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i have trouble with the mouse on my PC. seems like almost every time i click it it registers multiple times.  a real PITA when i'm deleting email and inadvertly delete my entire inbox


----------



## Nick (Mar 18, 2013)

Last question updated. Grand prize winner will be announced by end of week.


----------



## Nick (Mar 18, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i have trouble with the mouse on my PC. seems like almost every time i click it it registers multiple times.  a real PITA when i'm deleting email and inadvertly delete my entire inbox



Uh huh :lol:


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> Last question updated. Grand prize winner will be announced by end of week.



Rossignol S7 in a 186, please.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 18, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Rossignol S7 in a 186, please.



You've already won twice, dont be a prize pig!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2013)

fyi - http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...012-13-Edition?p=771175&viewfull=1#post771175


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

Workingon it now. I think I had to delete almost 200 duplicate entries from you :smack:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> Workingon it now. I think I had to delete almost 200 duplicate entries from you :smack:


seriously, i have a mouse probelm


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> Workingon it now. I think I had to delete almost 200 duplicate entries from you :smack:


seriously, i have a mouse problem


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

working...


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

We have a winner selected guys, sorry on the delay, just waiting on Rossignol & Gore Mt to confirm. Will update soon.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> We have a winner selected guys, sorry on the delay, just waiting on Rossignol & Gore Mt to confirm. Will update soon.



Is this winner any different than who was posted earlier?


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Is this winner any different than who was posted earlier?



No..... I just jumped the gun with the announcement. 

Anyways - it is *fahz

*Congrats ! I believe you will be contacted by Gore Mt. directly. Let me know if you don't hear from them within the next week or two.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> No..... I just jumped the gun with the announcement.



Don't worry, it happens to a lot of guys.  Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Don't worry, it happens to a lot of guys.  Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## fahz (Mar 22, 2013)

Nick - 
Very cool!
Thanks!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2013)

fahz said:


> Nick -
> Very cool!
> Thanks!



congratz!!  which skis are you going for?


----------



## fahz (Mar 22, 2013)

No idea - do I get a choice?  Open for suggestions if I do....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2013)

fahz said:


> No idea - do I get a choice?  Open for suggestions if I do....



i don't know if you get a choice, i just liked to assume the winner would get to pick any pair of Rosi.  i was hoping for S3 or S7


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2013)

fahz, let us know how this goes, i'd be interested to hear what skis you end up with.


----------



## fahz (Mar 28, 2013)

I have been given the choice of a pair of skis & bindings from the Rossignol Experience
Leaning towards the 98 or 88


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2013)

with bindings?? very sweet deal. i was checking the 98 when the contest was running, looks like a nice 1 ski quiver (which is what i'm interested in)


----------



## fahz (Mar 28, 2013)

On the page they mention a paired binding but really have no idea what binding they will include. I'm gonna go with the 98 in the 180.


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2013)

fahz said:


> On the page they mention a paired binding but really have no idea what binding they will include. I'm gonna go with the 98 in the 180.



Nice! Share pics with us please!


----------



## fahz (Apr 8, 2013)

*Will do...*



Nick said:


> Nice! Share pics with us please!



Nick will do but first I wanted to say thanks for the Gore ticket.  I used that this past Saturday conditions in the morning were more December like than April but it did warm up slightly in the afternoon.  Thanks it was a great day!


----------

